# Importing



## sebram (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello,

I am interested in importing coffee into the UK and/or US, I travel between the two countries and have somewhat of an understanding of their coffee markets. What I am not familiar with is the import process.

I became really interested after seeing how many farms in the area where my parents live in Colombia (my background), started to produce amazing coffee which has even won regional and national awards. I have known a few of these farmers for several years and I can confess to their dedication and passion for perfect coffee beans.

If anyone can provide son light into how to begin this search, please let me know.

Thanks you!


----------

